# Poole to Gijon Ferry



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello again. Has anyone used the Poole to Gijon ferry to get to Spain. It seems alot cheaper than the Portsmouth to Santander and would line us up nicely for Salamanca and the run down to Algeciras.Thanks





Site helper note - moved from Morocco touring (!) to ferry & tunnel forum, and thread closed to avoid duplications - see link in following post to discussion about the ferry service.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Have you read this other thread - it may answer your question

Gijon ferry


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Delfy we booked LDlines Poole to Santander last Sunday one way the cost was £340 Sat 5th July 16.00 hrs. 

The cost of the return journey was £680 out on the 5th July back on the 3rd Aug. Just looked again same crossing is now £830.

The crossing to Gijon today is still the same price of £680 same dates.

I would do Poole to Santander if I was you, not that theirs anything wrong with Gijon just my preference that's all. But get a move on before the prices go up. 

Regards 

Dill


----------

